# Under eye lines- help with concealer!



## Lavande (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,

  	Whenever I use concealer under my eyes it seems to really show off fine lines.  I can't stand it.

  	I have been reading that perhaps I should be using a separate concealer for under the eyes?  I don't really want to shell out for more concealer, but I'm not that old and the lines look awful- I also seem to be a bit puffy under there, despite not having bags or anything like that.  This could be in my mind I suppose.

  	I guess that a regular concealer could be too heavy for under the eye and perhaps that is why it's settling into lines?

  	Anyone know how to avoid this?  I've heard BB concealers are good for under eyes because they are not too thick.  Any other recs would be greatly appreciated.

  	Thank you !


----------



## Chikky (Jan 2, 2011)

I just got the MAC Pro Longwear Concealer, and I love it. It still shows some lines, but not as much as I used to get, because my other concealer would move during the day and settle into the lines even more. This stays put so it's much better!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 3, 2011)

lots of ppl set concealer with powder to make it stay put, definitely helps me! hth


----------



## marajode (Jan 3, 2011)

I've started using Benefit's powderflage a couple of weeks ago.    Now, I notice when i don't use it.  The various concealors I use definitely settle into lines more without it. 
  	I also like to set eyeliner with it.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 3, 2011)

Try Mac select moisture cover concealer for under eye  use a dab set with powder and seal fine lines with Mac line filler this a method I always use on myself and my clients hope this helps


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 3, 2011)

Benefit's powderflage  is amazing! Some think it's a tad expensive, but it's worth the price.  You probably won't need new concealer either, just try the powder!


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, sadly MAC makes me breakout.  


Chikky said:


> I just got the MAC Pro Longwear Concealer, and I love it. It still shows some lines, but not as much as I used to get, because my other concealer would move during the day and settle into the lines even more. This stays put so it's much better!


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

I've heard some amazing and not so amazing things- I'm really torn about this product.  My only concern is that I am dry in the under eye area (despite using eye cream before application) and I worry that a powder vs. and under eye concealer will actually make those lines worse- but I've heard this does this opposite.  However I've heard it's not enough alone, but better to set your under eye concealer with?  What are your experiences?  I've heard there might be a dupe from Ben Nye.

  	Thanks


imthebeesknees said:


> Benefit's powderflage  is amazing! Some think it's a tad expensive, but it's worth the price.  You probably won't need new concealer either, just try the powder!


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

The problem is not keeping it put so much as not letting those lines show up from it settling.  Powder actually tends to make things worse.

  	I guess I need a lighter formula for under eyes?

  	Thanks


mena22787 said:


> lots of ppl set concealer with powder to make it stay put, definitely helps me! hth


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for your great advice.  Sadly MAC stuff breaks me out.  Any other good recs for an under eye concealer?  I guess I need a lighter formula for that area vs. the rest of my face?

  	Thanks again



FlippinFaces360 said:


> Try Mac select moisture cover concealer for under eye use a dab set with powder and seal fine lines with Mac line filler this a method I always use on myself and my clients hope this helps


----------



## marajode (Jan 3, 2011)

Well the powderflage is a silica based powder.  Even though it's a powder, it's not like a "powder". 
  	I don't know how much difference the powdeflage is different than silica powder (I know the powderflage has a pink tint, and there are some other ingredients).

  	Any silica is going to "blur" the lines.  That, along with it being slightly pink tinted I think is what makes this work for me.  I also take a flat taklon brush, dip in the powderflage, and using the point, brush it into some of my lines on my forehead.   It does slightly diminish the appearance of those because the light is reflected differently.

  	You could try the silica powder (cheap on some sites, like coastalscents, or pricey, like the MUFE and other brands)
  	It definitely does not enhance or increase the appearance of lines and it is useful, for me, in other applications like the line thing on foreahead, and I LOVE using it underneath the line of a liner that migrates on me, like feline.  or over the liner.  etc.

  	OH, and as far as needing a concealor under it?  I do both, depending on the day.  If my bags and circles are out in full force, I use a concealor, with the powderflage on top (to keep concealor from settling into lines, to brighten, and to set the concelor)
  	On the days that I actually slept ok, I just use the powderflage.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info!

	Aside from the powderflage, I really need an under eye concealer rec.  I didn't realize I needed 2 separate concealers (one for face one for under eye) but it's become clear that the heaviness of my regular concealer is only making the under eye lines worse.  I don't have horrible bags nor do I need color correction, I guess just something lighter.  I think that's right right?  lol

  	I've heard great things about Eve Pearl but it's too pricey.  Also heard good things about BB.  Wondering if you might have any insight as to which direction to go.  In is my understanding that basically the heavy concealer I use on my face (and eyes) is what is part of the problem here in terms of settling into fine lines whereas a lighter formula would help?

  	Thanks, hope that made sense.



marajode said:


> Well the powderflage is a silica based powder.  Even though it's a powder, it's not like a "powder".
> I don't know how much difference the powdeflage is different than silica powder (I know the powderflage has a pink tint, and there are some other ingredients).
> 
> Any silica is going to "blur" the lines.  That, along with it being slightly pink tinted I think is what makes this work for me.  I also take a flat taklon brush, dip in the powderflage, and using the point, brush it into some of my lines on my forehead.   It does slightly diminish the appearance of those because the light is reflected differently.
> ...


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 3, 2011)

I honestly wasn't really too impressed with the Eve Pearl concealers overall. I don't know what you look like and I can't touch your face, so it's different than giving a first hand suggestion, but I can tell you what to consider in choosing what is right for you, and give you some suggestions.
  	First off, make sure you're using a base. They all have dimethicone in them for the most part, and the moisture does help. My all time favourites in the way of face primers are Stila's primer, but even better yet, the Maybelline Insant Age Rewind foundation primer is only $10 and I know you can get it at drugstore.com. It provides enough moisture and fill to help with fine lines, and make sure you prime under your eyes well. I would recommend using a creamy concealer thats one to two shades lighter than your foundation shade, and applying it with a concealer brush [my favourite of all time is no doubt the EcoTools concealer brush which is actually drugstore available] in small patting motions. Start with a little bit of product and build it up only as much as you need to. I don't know your skin type or shade well, but I wouldn't recommend setting it with powder unless its translucent, something like MUFE's HD powder. And also avoid using any shimmery/glittery/satin eyeshadow under the eye. Shimmer reflects light and shows depth, and if you have any lines in that area, I would avoid it entirely.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 3, 2011)

I've tried everything under the sun from way expensive to cheap.

  	But recently I discovered 2 cheaper ones that I love! (& I am 51 )

  	Victoria's Secret - love this as it has a really natural look to it.
  	Almay's Smart Shade Anti-Aging - this may be my new fave.

  	Actually, this weekend I layered the Almay over the VS & it was great.

  	but, everyone's skin is different.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank!

  	You look AMAZING for 51!  I am 27!



elegant-one said:


> I've tried everything under the sun from way expensive to cheap.
> 
> But recently I discovered 2 cheaper ones that I love! (& I am 51 )
> 
> ...


----------



## Lavande (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice.  I've always heard you should use a peach color around the eyes vs. 2 shades lighter?  I realize that is probably just to counter darkness, but is that not a good idea generally?
  	What types of concealers do you like for the eye area?  My MUFE full cover is too heavy I fear for the eye area.  I'm not that old I don't have wrinkles, but these lines seem to be lookin worse with makeup than without.  I only use MUFE HD powder.  I've heard Powderflage is a good under eye option, but honestly I'm not buying separate products for face and eye- I've got to find some that can work for both.  I'm about an NW20 or lighter.  Very cool toned and fair.  I typically don't think any e/s under my eyes- it can hardly handle the setting powder which is lame.  
  	Thanks for the info about Eve Pearl- people seem so in love with them, but I am not about the pay that price.  

  	Thanks again!


AiriMagdalene said:


> I honestly wasn't really too impressed with the Eve Pearl concealers overall. I don't know what you look like and I can't touch your face, so it's different than giving a first hand suggestion, but I can tell you what to consider in choosing what is right for you, and give you some suggestions.
> First off, make sure you're using a base. They all have dimethicone in them for the most part, and the moisture does help. My all time favourites in the way of face primers are Stila's primer, but even better yet, the Maybelline Insant Age Rewind foundation primer is only $10 and I know you can get it at drugstore.com. It provides enough moisture and fill to help with fine lines, and make sure you prime under your eyes well. I would recommend using a creamy concealer thats one to two shades lighter than your foundation shade, and applying it with a concealer brush [my favourite of all time is no doubt the EcoTools concealer brush which is actually drugstore available] in small patting motions. Start with a little bit of product and build it up only as much as you need to. I don't know your skin type or shade well, but I wouldn't recommend setting it with powder unless its translucent, something like MUFE's HD powder. And also avoid using any shimmery/glittery/satin eyeshadow under the eye. Shimmer reflects light and shows depth, and if you have any lines in that area, I would avoid it entirely.


----------



## marajode (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, now I'm going to have to go try that Almay one.

  	I've been using several, and I also have tried a ton.  Concealor for under the eye is like mascara for me, always trying to find a better one.  I've been lately using the MUFE one with the 5 shades, and I love the fact that I can adjust the color with 5, but it settles in my lines.  
  	Since you say you don't need color correction or coverage, I wonder if you would do well with a luminizer like Touche E'clat?  It's so pricey, but I have always had one in my drawer.  I like the lighter one, and the number 3 because it's closer to my skin tone, and that bit of salmon or orange tone helps  me anyway with any shadows under my eyes (shadows sounds much better than bags, lol).

  	But I'm sure there are cheaper alternatives that would work, like the ones Elegant mentioned.
  	  I just seem to need an arsenal of tools.  I inherited all kind of color and baggage under mine.   yippee!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    (those aren't shades, those are my undereye "shadows" on the days with little sleep, lol)

  	Edit"

  	woops, didn't see your post before mine...

  	about the salmon, the orange in it counters blue in the dark circles.    

  	and I don't blame you about not wanting to buy different ones for face and eye.  At your age and how you describe your eye area you can probably get by without it.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 4, 2011)

See, I'm going to have to do some guesswork here because I can't visually see what I'm trying to help with. So you're going to have to use a little of your own intuition here. Peach around the eyes doesn't necessarily work for everyone. Dark circles can be bluish, greenish, or purplish. Mine are very purplish. I'm only nineteen, but I have lupus, which has done a number on my skin. For my circles and my deep lines, I just go lighter around my eyes since i have pink and purple undertones in my skin already. I don't really use MAC anything to be quite honest [I'm an Urban Decay and MUFE girl as a whole] but I know I'm an NC20 if that helps you with anything. I prefer to wear NC versus NW because I like having the cool tones in my skin. For under the eyes, if you feel it necessary to color correct [which I would only do if the discoloration is extremely evident] it would be better to mix the tiniest bit of a color corrector in with a thin, creamy concealer.  Peach concealer under the eyes to me makes some people look like they have clay on their face.  It clashes with a lot of skin tones and looks very very evident, no matter what you do with it.
	If you MUST colour correct, MUFE HD Microperfecting primer. Depending on the severity of your dark circles, you would first apply a thin layer before concealing, or mix it with your concealer. Judging by what I've gathered, you would use #6, but again, I haven't seen your circles.  In terms of what concealer to use with it, the MUFE HD Invisible Cover in the little pen-type applicator is probably the ideal consistency and would work fine as long as you use a shade thats a little more ivory than you and doesn't have pink undertones. If you use one with pink undertones, it's going to really clash with the #6 primer.


----------



## Lavande (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for your great advice, and so sorry to hear about your Lupus.  Technically I am an NC20 as well, but I think they kinda messed it up as I am cool which would make me NW not NC right? lol

  	Anyways I am not a MAC girl either- more MUFE and Nars.  I don't need seriously color correction, in face I rarely have any discoloration or bags at all.  I guess I just assumed it was good to use peachy type concealers around the eyes, but now you got me thinking I am wrong!  I basically just want an eye concealer that won't settle into fine lines.  My MUFE concealer seems too heavy for that area and according to some other sites, that is the issue causing the setting into the lines.  So it's about finding a less heavy one.  I just ordered the BB one, which happens to be a peach corrector- yikes.  I heard it was good for under eyes.  I really just need a good rec as I am not used to buying a separate eye concealer.

  	Thanks again!


AiriMagdalene said:


> If you MUST colour correct, MUFE HD Microperfecting primer. Depending on the severity of your dark circles, you would first apply a thin layer before concealing, or mix it with your concealer. Judging by what I've gathered, you would use #6, but again, I haven't seen your circles.  In terms of what concealer to use with it, the MUFE HD Invisible Cover in the little pen-type applicator is probably the ideal consistency and would work fine as long as you use a shade thats a little more ivory than you and doesn't have pink undertones. If you use one with pink undertones, it's going to really clash with the #6 primer.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 4, 2011)

Aww, thanks dear!  Thats just so kind!


----------



## Tonee (Feb 4, 2011)

Try a concealer and setting powder made specifically for the under-eye area - I recommend Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer and Secret Brightening powder to set the concealer.


----------



## mistella (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite concealor (that I use on others) is Cover FX, I have every color. It is amazing. It covers soo well but has a thin texture. It is has alot of pigment so it doesn't need to be thick. I do find with cream concealors or thicker concealors its just too much "product" (that not everyone needs).


----------



## Lavande (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks I've heard great things about LM, but I am curious about the consistency.  Is it fairly light?  Does the powder really make a difference vs. a regular poweder?

  	Thanks again


Tonee said:


> Try a concealer and setting powder made specifically for the under-eye area - I recommend Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer and Secret Brightening powder to set the concealer.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you!  I am SO curious about CoverFX.  Seems like it doesn't get the attention it deserves.  I don't know if it would be appropriate for under eyes though?  I always thought it was pretty heavy duty?

  	Is it comparable to anything?

  	Thanks


mistella said:


> My favorite concealor (that I use on others) is Cover FX, I have every color. It is amazing. It covers soo well but has a thin texture. It is has alot of pigment so it doesn't need to be thick. I do find with cream concealors or thicker concealors its just too much "product" (that not everyone needs).


----------



## mistella (Feb 16, 2011)

I only use it for under eye!
  	It's a very liquid-y texture, not thick or paste-like


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Feb 19, 2011)

If you want a concealer of this sort, you want to make sure that the concealing product has ingredients that target these type of problematic areas. I really enjoy Mac's Select Cover Concealer, which is about $14.50, however; this product doesn't always work for those ladies that have individual targetted issues. There are numerous concealing products on the market today, however; my mother, among many other women that I know love Cle de Pea Beaute's Concealer. My mother has the same issue and she has tried numerous products (mainly high end) The only problem about this concealing product is the fact that it is relatively costly, as it costs about $70. If you want to spend money that is guaranteed to help you, I definitely recommend Cle de Pea Beaute's Concealer, as it is one of the best, if not the best.


----------



## Lavande (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks.  I was under the impression it was heavy for more like blemishes, etc.



mistella said:


> I only use it for under eye!
> It's a very liquid-y texture, not thick or paste-like


----------



## Lavande (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Yeah I'm unable to shell out fo the the Cle de Pea, but am currently using Eve Pearl.  It doesn't seem to matter what I use- it still settles in the the lines!

  	Thanks



Sarah Afshar said:


> If you want a concealer of this sort, you want to make sure that the concealing product has ingredients that target these type of problematic areas. I really enjoy Mac's Select Cover Concealer, which is about $14.50, however; this product doesn't always work for those ladies that have individual targetted issues. There are numerous concealing products on the market today, however; my mother, among many other women that I know love Cle de Pea Beaute's Concealer. My mother has the same issue and she has tried numerous products (mainly high end) The only problem about this concealing product is the fact that it is relatively costly, as it costs about $70. If you want to spend money that is guaranteed to help you, I definitely recommend Cle de Pea Beaute's Concealer, as it is one of the best, if not the best.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have Cle's concealer.. and I do not like it... if you have any lines, this will settle into them..It just feels cakey on me.

  	I do like IT Cosmetics.. good lasting power, sheer enough and yet good coverage.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 21, 2011)

do you use a makeup primer? , then concealer, then a light/sheer setting powder .. that would be ideal


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2011)

darlin, I was around when they made the first blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	but to answer your question.. oh yes, I use everything under the sun to look like a 20 year old model.. lol


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

I've read very mixed reviews about Cle's.  Not about to try that.

  	What is IT cosmetics?

  	Thanks



HerGreyness said:


> I have Cle's concealer.. and I do not like it... if you have any lines, this will settle into them..It just feels cakey on me.
> 
> I do like IT Cosmetics.. good lasting power, sheer enough and yet good coverage.


----------

